# Smoked Scallop Potatoes by RealBigSwede



## realbigswede (Oct 31, 2013)

This is an receipt that I have invented and the family love it in 10 days I have to do it 2 times.

5 Pound Potatoes (Just scrub clean)

1 large yellow Onion or  1 cup Dried onion

8-10 slices of American cheese

1 cup heavy Cream

3/4 cup Water

1 Tbs  season salt (remember that potatoes like salt)

1 Tsp Crushed black pepper

Spray olive oil

A aluminum pan or your favorite pan that is oven safe

* Set the smoker to 215-225 degree F

* Cut the potatoes in thin slices 1/8 inch and make sure they are in water or they will turn black

* Dice the onion very fine or use the dried onion (I have tried both and both is great)

* In a pot mix the cream, water and spices

* Take your pan and spray it with the olive oil

* Take a handful and spread them even in the pan

* Sprinkle on the onion

* put on 3-4 slices

* Dribble on litter of the liquid mix

* Keep on doing it until all is the ingridiences are gone

* Put in the smoker and add Apple wood chips make it very light and make sure you have a water pan in the smoker

* Smoke for 3 1/2 to 4 hours

Serve with your favorite meat (Great with ham and beef. That you can smoke and cook in the same time)

Added the Cheese I forgot to insert them, SORRY!













P2400449.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400446.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400448.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013






Cut the potatoes in about 1/8 inch, Slice the onion crossway and then use the mandolin and you have perfect chopped onion.













P2400451.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400452.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400453.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400454.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013






stuff line up for assembly Remember to flush the potatoes to get ride of most of the Starch













P2400455.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400456.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400459.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013


















P2400463.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013






Potatoes spread.............................. Onion spread.................................. Cheese spread with spices.......... Drown it with heavy cream













P2400464.JPG



__ realbigswede
__ Nov 16, 2013






View media item 269387 the Smoker for 3-5 hours at 225F


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Swede,

I'm bumping this up in the thread so more folks will notice, but just for future reference...

When you post your recipes be sure to post lots of Q-View describing and showing the process as you go!

We would all love to see how this comes out, so give us a show!!!  BTW, the recipe looks awesome!

Bill


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 1, 2013)

BTW forgot to take a picture because they when so fast..... next time I will take picture Before they are allowed to even see the pan!!!


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 3, 2013)

added the cheese I forgot to post in the recipe, SORRY!








CHEESE!!!


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 16, 2013)

OK updated Now with pictures Hope you like it and PLEASE tell me if you making it and what you thought about it.


----------



## ibbones (Nov 16, 2013)

Dude, that looks really good.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2013)

That's a great idea BigSwede......

So sorry, I have missed it till now!

Looks really Gud!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2013)

These will go great with the spiral ham and Dutch's beans I am going to fix Saturday! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ak1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep, that works for me. Thanks for the recipe, I'll try it this weekend. It'll go great with the pig.


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks guys/girls for the great comments


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2013)

That looks really good swede, I will be doing this with turkey dinner this Turkey day.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh man, this one is right up my alley. Thanks for posting the recipe! I saved it and will make some soon. This one deserves a point.


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2013)

This is one I will definitely try! Thanks for the post.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2013)

Did this today for Turkey day Will let you know


----------



## driedstick (Dec 1, 2013)

RealbigSwede, these turned out great thanks for the recipe


----------

